# X-Flow oder Zesty



## Ölmann (9. April 2013)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen eines dieser beiden Räder zu kaufen. Ich bin aber noch unschlüssig welches. 
Es soll gut bergauf zu pedalieren sein und runter auch wieder Spass machen. Es soll auch im flachen Spass mache. Ich lege nicht auf allzu große Sportlichkeit wert. Es soll eher komfortabel sein. 
Bin für alle Tips dankbar.


----------



## 6TiWon (10. April 2013)

Ölmann schrieb:


> ...Es soll auch im flachen Spass mache....


wie geht dass denn. ansonsten zesty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (10. April 2013)

Ich entnehme aus deinen Anforderungen dass Du ein klassisches Touren-Fully suchst, komfortabel sind beide Bikes, würde Dir daher das X-Flow 512, 612, 712, etc. empfehlen, weil leichter und ausreichend Federweg vorhanden.
Alternative wäre sogar das X-Control. Fährt ein Kollege von mir, der fährt damit auch alles und ist genauso komfortabel.


----------



## Ölmann (10. April 2013)

x flow 512 oder höher ist leider preislich nicht drinnen


----------



## Peter Lang (10. April 2013)

Fahre selber seit kurzem ein X-Flow und bin bisher sehr zufrieden. Ich glaube auch das es deinen Anforderungen recht gut entspricht. Zestyfahrer werden allerdings das gleiche sagen.
Am besten probierst du beide mal aus und entscheidest dann.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Peter Lang (10. April 2013)

Also im Januar hab ich ein 2012er X-Flow 412 fÃ¼r 1990â¬ bekommen.Das stand nicht im Laden sondern wurde extra bestellt. Vielleicht gibt es ja noch welche, 512er gabs damals auch noch recht gÃ¼nstig.


----------



## Ölmann (10. April 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass ich beim Händler nur mal kurz fahren kann und ich möchte eure Langzeiterfahrungen hören.


----------



## vitaminc (10. April 2013)

> Das Problem ist, dass ich beim Händler nur mal kurz fahren kann und ich möchte eure Langzeiterfahrungen hören.



Was genau willst Du denn wissen?

Das Zesty ist im Vergleich zum X-Flow noch bergablastiger, mehr Gewicht, hat mehr Reserven und richtet sich eher an ambitionierte AM-Piloten.

Das X-Flow, welches ich selber nicht gefahren bin, wird kategorisch zwar in der gleichen Rubrik geführt, hat aber weniger Federweg, ist etwas leichter, anderes Hinterbausystem, ich schätze es wird genauso Spaß am Berg machen, hat aber voraussichtlich weniger Reserven wenn es die Trails bergab geht. 

Das X-Control ist wahrscheinlich relativ ausgeglichen was Bergab/Bergauf angeht, eben ein klassisches CrossCountry für Flach und Berg, würde Dir das sogar in Bezug auf Touren am meisten ans Herz legen!


----------



## Ölmann (10. April 2013)

Zum Zesty möchte ich wissen, ob man dieses auch halbwegs vernünftig bergauf bewegen kann. Angeblich flext die Gabel stark, ist im normalen Einsatz wirklich bemerkbar,

Beim X-Flow würde mich interssieren, ob der Hnterbau, wie in manchen Tests behauptet wird, unsensibel ist.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. April 2013)

Wer so fährt, das er sch über den Flex der Fox Gabeln im Zesty Gedanken macht, der wird mit den CC bikes bestimmt noch glücklich. 
Bei mir wird das Zesty begab überwiegend in technisch anspruchsvollem steilen Gelände bewegt. Da merkt die Grenzen des Zestys schon.
Für den klassischen Toureneinsatz,  aAlso

Gruss Uwe


----------



## vitaminc (12. April 2013)

@Ölmann


> Angeblich flext die Gabel stark, ist im normalen Einsatz wirklich bemerkbar





> wie in manchen Tests behauptet wird, unsensibel ist.



Zuviel Bikebravo gelesen?

  @Freizeit-biker


> Bei mir wird das Zesty begab überwiegend in technisch anspruchsvollem steilen Gelände bewegt. Da merkt die Grenzen des Zestys schon.
> Für den klassischen Toureneinsatz, aAlso



Dein Zesty sieht schon sehr nach nem klassischen Tourenbike aus 

Bis man die Grenzen eines Bikes erreicht, muss man schon einiges an Können mitbringen. Genug Biker fahren mit nem Hardtail in anspruchsvollem steilen Gelände, da traut sich manch einer nicht mal zu Fuß zu gehen.

Der Zesty-Rahmen ist halt von der Geometrie kein Freerider/Downhiller, und durch den längeren Radstand auch nicht ganz so verspielt und wendig im technischen Gelände, aber durch den Tausch einiger Teile kann man trotzdem einiges optimieren (kurzer Vorbau etc.).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ölmann (12. April 2013)

@vitaminc

Ich stehe solchen Tests auch eher skeptisch gegenüber, sie waren halt zu finden. Solche Tests hinterlassen halt immer so einen Beigeschmack, daher frag ich nach Erfahrungswerten die nicht durch Werbegelder finanziert sind.

Ich such ein Rad mit den ich bequem durch die Gegend gurken kann, also bergauf, bergab und im flachen.

Ein Rad nur für bergab brauch ich nicht, habe schon eines.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. April 2013)

Das Zesty kommt da glaube ich dem "Ein Bike für Alles", solange man damit nicht auch im Park fahren will, am nächsten. 
Es lässt sich in meinen Augen ausreichend gut bergauf fahren, bietet auch für vernünftige Reserven für anspruchsvolleren Passagen. 

In meinen Augen ein richtig gutes Trail Bike. Und so wie es bei mir hergenommen wird hat zumindest der Rahmen seine Qualitäten deutlich unter Beweis gestellt. Der Rest wurde Teil für Teil meinem Einsatzgebiet angepasst.


----------



## vitaminc (12. April 2013)

Das Zesty ist schon ne gute Allroundwaffe, weil Hinterbau funktioniert gut, Rahmenqualität ist OK, hält einiges aus, einzig bei den Anbauteilen muss man je nach Modell gucken.. ist aber einiges Geschmackssache und bei anderen Herstellern auch nicht anders, mit ein Grund wieso ich nur noch ein Frame Kit kaufen würde.

Wie gut das X-Flow im Vergleich mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, ich fand die Serie anfangs ziemlich sinnlos, weil wieso noch ein AM wenn es bereits ein Zesty im Programm gibt.. 

Das X-Control ist halt super zum Racen und zum Strecke machen, bergab nicht so potent wie die AM-Räder, bergauf sicher im Vorteil.

Ist halt wie immer ein Kompromiss und da muss man sich selbst einschätzen können und seine Anforderungen genau kennen.


----------

